# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Rotary Drum Filter 100% lokal dari Cirebon.

## spirulina

RDF ini berdimensi 60cm X 60cm X 60cm, pertimbangan kami adalah fleksibelitas untuk upgrade kapasitas dikemudian hari. sistem kontrol menggunakan timer. bahan yg digunakan adalah PVC. produk ini 100% buatan lokal, hanya di Cirebon Fish Farm. produk serupa bisa didapatkan juga di Koi-Collection.
http://www.koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=908

90% jadi...   ::  






100% jadi...   ::  




untuk pemesanan barang 1 unit sudah tersedia, untuk yang berminat melihat dan mencoba unit ini kami sediakan Demonya. unit demo bisa diantar ke tempat dan bisa ditest.... kami pinjamkan hingga 1 bulan.
pemesanan berikutnya unit akan tersedia dalam waktu 2 minggu setelah tanggal pemesanan.
Silahkan PM/Email/Phone Cirebon Fish Farm untuk detail produk.

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## revanio

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## amos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

> Wah .... dijual dgn harga berapa nih RDF made in Cirebonnya?


Sudah saya PM bang Oma.   ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi_lemes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Monggo ditunggu di Cirebon.
Saya lagi siapkan RDF yg integrated dg biofilternya pesanan orang nanti kalo selesai saya postkan gambarnya.
Idenya adalah dari Filter fiber warna hijau seperti pada gambar diatas.

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vina_pmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## i_anwar26

Yth para suhu,
Perkenalkan saya anggota baru (Irwan Anwar)dan juga baru mempelajari mengenai koi.
saat ini saya sedang buat kolam (under konstruksi); 3.5 x 6x 1.2 dan filter 4x1.
sistem filter yang di bahas disini apakah bisa menggantikan filter 4 level 4x1 m yang sedang saya plan.

regs - irwan anwar

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tjakil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Pake handfree om klo d mobil.. ^ ^

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jenggo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

harga rdf lokal dari cirebon untuk kolam kapasitas 70 ton berapa ya? 
saya berada di makassar

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yan Setyawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gading anindita r

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnoldwisbowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

PM juga dong u kolam 50-70ton....trims

----------


## Shiro san

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PrinZe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dondoli

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mich-Joll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

om Yudd sip deh.  ::

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## susanatod

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## macmic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## svenni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Untuk VRDF ini atau simplenya kita sebut VDF (vertikal Drum Filter) 100% mekanikalnya bagian dalam yg berfungsi memutar prayernya hasil rancangan team enginer VDF made in Cirebon. kita hanya mempelajari ilmunya dari web dan itu juga hanya ingin tahu bagaimana caranya alat ini harus bekerja.

link dibawah ini adalah bahan referensi team VDF made in Cirebon bekerja.

http://www.koi-oase.net/index.php?me...nik&thema=sifi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNDdStTCb3c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvctksnQ87g

RDF dan Sifi bisa disaksikan online di Youtube.
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Piz ah saya lagi puasa.

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Terima kasih bro Harry.
Karyanya om juga ditunggu di Forum.

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Agus Tjandra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Harryoo7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

parameter juga sekalian ommmmmmmmmmm
ph
gh
kh
no2
no3
tds

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## encik83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sandjaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danny adams

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anshiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

> motor dan sprayernya tidak jalan non stop tetapi jalannya terprogram sesuai dengan kontrol waktunya. cara kerjanya air kotor masuk kedalam filter screen, posisi ini screen diam. lalu berdasarkan kontrol waktu screen akan diputer dan posisi yang tadinya dibuat menyaring akan berada diposisi atas. saat screen mulai diputar maka kontrol waktu memerintahkan juga mesin spray untuk aktif dan menyemprot screen dibagian atas. dibawah screen dibawah semprotan ada tray pengumpul kotoran dan kotoran yg masuk disalurkan untuk dibuang dan air yg telah tersaring keluar dan siap untuk proses penyaringan biologis.


Mas Awal Abah juga mau di PM in untuk kolam 155 ton, ,harga UKM yah!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hd1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hd1234

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rizkyadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## musanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## musanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## alrightnik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

